# Fish shows in the Bay Area?



## Julie's Julies (Jun 11, 2007)

I don't really know if this topic goes here, but I didn't see anywhere else to logically put it. Are there any fish shows/demonstrations/contests/classes here in the California Bay Area? I cannot believe that there are not, but I don't know how to find out about them. I would love to view tanks and learn more about fish, and I think participating in such events would be a lot of fun.

Thanks!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I'll consider keeping it here. It's still fish-related when placed in Offtopic.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I know there's San Francisco Aquarium Society (sfaquarium.org). I googled "aquarium society in San Francisco area" and lots of other's came up too.


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

pm sent.


----------



## Julie's Julies (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks, all! I didn't think to put "society" in my search; guess I am still learning a bit of the lingo.


----------

